# Bild ändern in Visitenkarten



## VanHeiden (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Erst mal ein grosses Lob an euer BLASC. Das ist echt eine super Sache!

Jedoch habe ich doch noch eine Frage:

Ist es möglich die Grafik für die Visitenkarte manuel zu ändern und die variablen Daten ins Bild zu rechnen?

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2005)

VanHeiden schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Erst mal ein grosses Lob an euer BLASC. Das ist echt eine super Sache!
> 
> Jedoch habe ich doch noch eine Frage:
> ...



Hallo 

Zur Zeit sind nur die Grafiken verfügbar die du hier: http://www.rpg24.net/board/index.php?showtopic=6268 
findest!
Es werden aber mit der Zeit noch neue hinzukommen.
Zur Zeit liegt der Entwicklungsschwerpunkt jedoch am neuen Herold und der Wissensdatenbank.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## SethDeBlade (10. März 2005)

was genau ist/wird die Wissensdatenbank eigentlich?? sowas wie Thottbot?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (11. März 2005)

SethDeBlade schrieb:
			
		

> was genau ist/wird die Wissensdatenbank eigentlich?? sowas wie Thottbot??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas wie Thottbot nur auf deutsch.


----------



## Merced (11. März 2005)

und ab wann is das teil verfügbar *nach infos gier:-)


----------



## B3N (11. März 2005)

Merced schrieb:
			
		

> und ab wann is das teil verfügbar *nach infos gier:-)
> [post="82947"][/post]​




Wir sind noch nicht ganz fertig mir der Umsetzung, testen die ersten Features aber bereits intern. Ich kann nur sagen "It's done when it's done". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir versuchen die Wartezeit natürlich so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Nyana (11. März 2005)

Als Tester kann ich sagen, daß ich Thottbot jetzt schon kaum noch nutze - klar, USA hat knapp ein halbes Jahr Vorsprung und wir haben noch nicht alle Items usw. drin, da natürlich nur die Items in BLASC enthalten sind, die schonmal ein BLASC nutzer ingame gesehen/gefunden hat.

Aber allein der Vorteil nicht das passende engl. Wort für ein Item/Quest suchen zu müssen spart enorm viel Zeit ... aber bitte keine Fragen, wann das Teil freigegeben wird, wir testen so gut wie geht intern und nur Regnor & B3n können sagen, wann sie es für 'stable' halten, daß Ihr es auch benutzen könnt. 

In der jetzigen Phase kämen noch so viele Fragen, daß die beiden vor lauter Support nicht mehr dazu kämen, weitere Features einzubauen. Mich wundert nur, daß B3n noch Zeit findet, selber zu spielen o_O


----------



## adhome (13. März 2005)

Ich finde es auch gut eine deutsche Datenbank zu errichte. 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Kosten für Server dadurch aber nach oben schnellen. 
Thottbot hat ja auch ne kleine Serverfarm am laufen.

Bitte versucht die Struktur wie bei Thottbot zu gestallten. Ich meine diese Querverweise. NPC -> Quest -> Item.  Ist wirklich perfekt gelösst.

Und noch ein Vorschlag: Abfragemöglichkeiten durch Scripts. Somit wird eine Abfrage ingame möglich.

Freu mich schon drauf und vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit.


----------

